# Studio One 3: Exporting stems: channels vs. tracks?



## mwarsell (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello S1 ppl,

I can't gey my head around this regardless of RTFM or tutorials. What is the difference exactly? Is that with channels one can export submixes or buses that are in the mixer whilst tracks is just tracks? And both take into consideration inserts, pans etc? What if a track goes to a bus in the mixer? Is what is in the bus printed also?

And finally, I did an experiment: I exported all my tracks with "export stems" and imported them to a new song. It plays louder than if I export the same tracks as "export mixdown". How is this possible? Anyone? S1 v. 3.4


----------



## samphony (Jun 2, 2017)

Channels export in parallel whereas tracks export one by one. For stem creation using the channel export dialog is the faster way.


----------



## samphony (Jun 2, 2017)

Here is a video David did back in 2015 which explains it very well. Although he shows the workflow with S1v2 it still applies to v3. 

http://www.studio-one.expert/studio-one-blog//how-to-export-stems-in-studio-one


----------

